# infill smooth plane opinion's



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello,I am thinking on getting my first infill smooth'n plane.I have a infill shoulder plane,I think they are great and beautifull planes.I am looking at some that have no tote.Does anyone have this style? Are they good users? without the tote.I looking this style on the count they seem to be cheaper in price,I have a 5yr old son and another one one the way and looking at bigger houses so my budget is not all that high.I was thinking on bed rock 604 1/2's but the cost is damn near the same of a infill! then thinking on just a 4 1/2 do the infills perform the same?Just dont want them to end up being to much of a pane to use cause they dont have a tote


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

cms1983 said:


> Hello,I am thinking on getting my first infill smooth'n plane.I have a infill shoulder plane,I think they are great and beautifull planes.I am looking at some that have no tote.Does anyone have this style? Are they good users? without the tote.I looking this style on the count they seem to be cheaper in price,I have a 5yr old son and another one one the way and looking at bigger houses so my budget is not all that high.I was thinking on bed rock 604 1/2's but the cost is damn near the same of a infill! then thinking on just a 4 1/2 do the infills perform the same?Just dont want them to end up being to much of a pane to use cause they dont have a tote


 Nobody huh? Maybe iam not conveying my question right?maybe nobody has the type of plane iam talking about? Ill try this, has anybody have or used the english pattern smoothing infill plane type with no handles or totes how ever you call em are they comfortable with out the totes to use?Or has anyone used or have a 4 1/2 and a infill?Do they seem to do the same on tough wood?Anyone that could give me there opinion on this?If i get it and I dont like them I wont hold anyone responsable for my differnt results


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe I don't understand infill planes. Other than the beauty of them are you really getting a better performing plane than a comparable (and properly tuned) all metal plane? If money is an issue, why even look at infill plane - get a good used SB 4 1/2 tune it up properly, use the $$ saved to upgrade the blade and chip breaker and still be $$ ahead.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I really enjoy the beautie too.I have a infill shoulder plane every time I go out to my shop and look at it or use it I smile.Iam just trying to see if the infills iam looking at that are in my budget are worth buying for the beautie and the way they work.Are they all that much better then a fine tuned 4 1/2 with a thicker blade?or the same ?There are some in my budget just want to way the pros and cons before I spend the money.That the other thing beautie aside the ones with no totes are they good users?Do you have any? If so do they plane just as good as the ones with the tote?Or do they chatter on the count its hard to use and control?Thats why iam asking in this case maybe a 4 1/2 would be A good deal.I just find my self kinda goin towrds the infill side.I dont want the beautie to blind me.I dont know anyone that have these.My pier's are in to differnt things.So I reach out to people that are in to the things iam.Well thank you.Maybe you have that in which I speak of and can share you views on it?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*So, what is an infill plane?*

It's a brand name! Not a type of plane! Well, maybe NOT. Maybe it's a plane that has a filler in between the side plates....anybody know for sure?

http://www.infill-planes.com/

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=infill+plane

http://planetuning.infillplane.com/

Guess I don't know my planes. :no:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cms, I really haven't jumped into the infill planes yet. I imagine the style you mention is much like a coffin smoother and I don't care for those too much.

I have a 4-1/2C and like any plane it's only as good as your tune-up and technique. It just may be my fav though. It's my understanding that the infills get their performance edge from the shear mass of them. 

Good thing about infill and smoothers like the 4-1/2 is if you find a decent price you never have to worry about taking a loss if you decide it's not for you.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Are you asking about a London pattern infill smoother? They are better for very fine smoothing work, whisper thin shavings that are more like fluff than a curl. Nice hand position on something like a guitar top that gives an intrinsic feel for such fine work. The infill and wedge, being made of wood, can change with humidity. Adjustments are made with a plane hammer, there are no blade adjusters. It depends on the work you want to do with them and whether you are proficient and patient with that type of adjustment.

Infills usually have a different bed angle than standard Stanleys that are bedded at 45. You can buy an LN #4 and have a choice of 45, 50 or 55 frogs as well as toothed blades. You will have a fine depth adjuster along with lateral adjustment and the support of a first class company with extraordinary customer support. 

A hand plane is nothing more than a way to hold a blade. Being able to finely control that blade adjustment makes all the difference in using a plane. The bedding angle along with specialized blade sharpening techniques allows you to address different types of lumber, particularly figured and alternating grain species, that don't respond as well to a standard Stanley. Some folks also like low angle, bevel up smoothers. With any smoother, blade sharpness along with a fine mouth adjustment makes all the difference. You won't have any mouth adjustment on an infill

Another option is an ECE Primus improved smoother. They have a different feel being wood on wood. No tote but a nice horn on the front which is easier to hold than an infill. I think The Best Things has great prices on them. You can find infills there, too. 
http://thebestthings.com/newtools/planes_nt.htm


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

cms1983 said:


> Nobody huh? Maybe iam not conveying my question right?maybe nobody has the type of plane iam talking about? Ill try this, has anybody have or used the english pattern smoothing infill plane type with no handles or totes how ever you call em are they comfortable with out the totes to use?Or has anyone used or have a 4 1/2 and a infill?Do they seem to do the same on tough wood?Anyone that could give me there opinion on this?If i get it and I dont like them I wont hold anyone responsable for my differnt results


What band are you looking at? A Norris infill plane is superior to any steel plane ever built. Anyone who disagrees has never used one. They are the finest mass produced plane ever made. Normal wood they are closer but, with difficult woods I fills are so far superior that it isn't close. Just as an FYI, I own a Stanley 4.5 a lie Nielsen 4.5 a Norris A5. THe 4.5's cannot complete


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah,Iam not new to planes.I have stanleys and bed rocks and a infill shoulder plane for adjustment of my joints.I tune every plane filing the machined surface flat.I stop sharping my blades when I can shave the hair on my hand,Ive done weld repairs to my bed rock 607 with good results.Basiclly iam just saying iam familiar with most of them.I at this point I wanna see if the ones with out the tote are good use if they are hard to grip or not if so maybe go with a 4 1/2.and infill is a type of plane.its all wood or all metal its a cast iron soul or brass cheeks with a cast soul and wood infilled in the cast most of the time its rosewood,or some other tropical hard wood, they make infills for smoothing jack planes jointing shoulder and rabbit or the london folks callem rabbet planes and others . A noris make them spiers does may not be spelling thAT right and alot are craftsman made home made with no brand . so infill is not a brand name its like a cast iron plane or wood plane this is a infill plane. no makers are called infill.So if anyone has reach out.Thank you everybody


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I found this description on one of my links*

http://www.infill-planes.com/what-is-an-infill-plane/

Kinda what I thought. A wooden center encased by metal sides, more or less. They are beautiful. Reminds me of some handguns with the combinations of craftsmanship, metal and wood. :thumbsup:

Are they pulled or pushed?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

rwelch thank you,Iam not looking at a particular brand.But the one iam looking at are the ones like firemedic said allmost like the coffins no tote are they easy to use?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

you push em just like your cast iron cumeys.The one with the blade adjustment are pricey for me.But the bigger jointers jacks etc. ones have beautiful front handles that are square and stepd smaller from the bottom up,those my friend are not beautiful they are beyond it! But they cost a grand up.so maybe oneday.I love my shoulder infill it looks great maybe mid 1800's feels good in my hand works great even though the mouth isnt that tight,I love it


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

cms1983 said:


> rwelch thank you,Iam not looking at a particular brand.But the one iam looking at are the ones like firemedic said allmost like the coffins no tote are they easy to use?


You push them just like you would a block plane, I normally push the with plane slightly skewed. I find them very comfortable


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you.I wanted to make sure it was goin to be easy to use


----------

